# STOLEN ENCLOSED TRAILER. Call if know whereabouts.



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

STOLEN. $200 REWARD FOR INFORMATION PERTAINING TO FINDING and RECOVERING MY BACKUP UTILITY TRAILER.

6x12 + V nose ENCLOSED TRAILER
The trailer was in NW MO & IA. I received a report it was dumped in the center median of I29 just south of Omaha/Cedar Rapids and then the IA police reported to me they found it but it was stolen again from that location. It was empty when stolen so I am guessing it was dumped because nothing was in it and it was a very noticable, unique trailer that is easy to identify. If anyone sees it please let me know asap. Please just let me know if anyone sees or finds it.
Thanks,

Adam 
651-442-7259


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

:eyeroll: what is this world coming to?

Keep your stuff locked up guys and have a close eye on it. A simple $15 lock for the hitch on your trailer and trailer doors is well worth of what could be stolen.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

averyghg said:


> :eyeroll: what is this world coming to?
> 
> Keep your stuff locked up guys and have a close eye on it. A simple $15 lock for the hitch on your trailer and trailer doors is well worth of what could be stolen.


if someone wants to steal a trailer there going to weather a lock is on it or not... it would help to buy a lock but if people want to they can break them easy


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW! I'll be looking in SD. Sorry to hear that. Decoys, now trailor's, whats next. This needs to stop!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

joebobhunter4 said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > :eyeroll: what is this world coming to?
> ...


 :bs: have you seen some of the locks they make now?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Only way to get a hitch lock off is a plasma cutter, or to cut the tounge off. Trust me I lost a key. 

It was in the center median? Like on an Interstate? give us alittle more info!

Sorry to hear about your loss. I guess you can be happy your deeks weren't in it.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I'd love to see someone pull away with your trailer with one of these babies on.......


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

averyghg said:


> I'd love to see someone pull away with your trailer with one of these babies on.......


Just purchased one for my 7x16. Thank you.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> have you seen some of the locks they make now?


There amazing locks!!! Got three locks for all the doors on our 6x12 that couldn't be busted. It would be easier to cut a whole in the side as opposed to tyring to get the locks off. As far as hitching up to it, yeah the locks for the hitch are amazing as well, there no area to even cut, if u spend the money for these locks theres no way in hell people will take your trailer. :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

**** im sorry averyghg, i didn't even see it was u writing!! you may have saw the locks our trailer has 300 0r 400 times!!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Saw it along side the interstate in the ditch median......figured the wheels gave out and it was shot.....looked like that day was long past.

Avery prostaffer huh.....interesting.

As far as locks go.....I wish I would have kept easy to cut ones on my trailer after I got to thinking about it......I would much rather pay $500 and get a new trailer/spread then have to pay money to fix my trailer when someone cuts into or messes the trailer up to get in.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

So is the story the trailer got taken from you in MO or is it the other story your telling people???

The story I was just told by someone who *YOU* personally told this story to is that you broke down on I-29 and had to leave the trailer which then later got impounded after you left it sit for a number of days......then you got it out of impound and took it to your grandma's house in I believe De Smet, SD where it got taken from which you told this person??? I don't know, to me this one seems fishy.......make sure to get your story straight before posting up something. Is there an insurance claim on this baby?

I will make sure to call the IA police tomorrow when I get a chance to give them the info I know.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> .I would much rather pay $500 and get a new trailer/spread


ha, $500? thats a joke right? You must know people in high places


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

averyghg said:


> goose_caller said:
> 
> 
> > .I would much rather pay $500 and get a new trailer/spread
> ...


Full coverage on my spread/trailer, does not matter if it is taken from the trailer or from the field....best $350 piece of mind I ever added to my business insurance policy. The $500 is my deductable.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > goose_caller said:
> ...


oohhhhh, you failed to mention that part. :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

So how much does it cost?


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

$150, but im not a lock salesman so don't ask me any more questions about it


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

This whole situation sounds bad. I know everyone loves supporting what decoys they use by putting big decals on a trailer or truck or the name of your hunting crew but when you put these stickers or decals showing that you have a trailer full of decoys and a good chance you have a gun in your truck or in your house it makes your property a target for thieves. I don't have a sticker on my trailer or truck I wish I could but it's not worth advertising that I have thousands of dollars worth of decoys and other equipment packed in it. I used to have decals and stickers on my truck and trailer but after my buddy had his trailer stolen with all his decoys in it right in front of his house, I removed all the stickers from mine. The police that I talked to about it said it happens all the time people are targeted because thieves know if they steal that trailer with all the stickers on it the odds are they are going to be greatly rewarded. So maybe it's not worth having the coolest looking trailer around, I guess it depends how much you like your gear&#8230;.

On the other hand, the people that steal from others should be shot!!!!!
:sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goose_caller said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> > goose_caller said:
> ...


I did the same.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

However I have yet to see many business policies with a $500 deductable. Must be paying a ton every month. Or did you do a piggy back onto your business insurance? Like a different policy, with low deductable?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

bluebird said:


> This whole situation sounds bad. I know everyone loves supporting what decoys they use by putting big decals on a trailer or truck or the name of your hunting crew but when you put these stickers or decals showing that you have a trailer full of decoys and a good chance you have a gun in your truck or in your house it makes your property a target for thieves. I don't have a sticker on my trailer or truck I wish I could but it's not worth advertising that I have thousands of dollars worth of decoys and other equipment packed in it. I used to have decals and stickers on my truck and trailer but after my buddy had his trailer stolen with all his decoys in it right in front of his house, I removed all the stickers from mine. The police that I talked to about it said it happens all the time people are targeted because thieves know if they steal that trailer with all the stickers on it the odds are they are going to be greatly rewarded. So maybe it's not worth having the coolest looking trailer around, I guess it depends how much you like your gear&#8230;.
> 
> On the other hand, the people that steal from others should be shot!!!!!
> :sniper:


Very good post! I had a Mathews sticker on my truck for a year, within 3 months I had it broken into 2 times. ONce at my sisters apartment, I COUGHT THE LITTLE F"R! !!! The other was in a parking lot at NDSU. I was dumb enough to leave my bow case in the back seat that day, BUT I had brought my bow in! Both times everything was recovered! However I had also heard the same thing. So the sticker came down! Now I just have business ones on!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> However I have yet to see many business policies with a $500 deductable. Must be paying a ton every month. Or did you do a piggy back onto your business insurance? Like a different policy, with low deductable?


Ya mine is piggybacked on my liability insurance for guiding......I am sure it would be more if it was a stand alone policy.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

yes, I was thinking you had it in your business policy. I was like holy  I wish I had a $500 deductable. $1,000 kinda sucks. Makes you think twice before you claim something. But then again they may be paying out multiple millions of dollars, so they have to make it worth it to them!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

bluebird said:


> On the other hand, the people that steal from others should be shot!!!!!
> :sniper:


I agree!

Sorry to hear about the trailer! Some people have no class!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

It sucks to have anything stolen But my losing my hunting stuff would be the worst... :******:

Homeowners policy will often cover the theft of the items inside your trailer.

I had a over 2k worth of fishing gear (rods, reels, tackle etc.) stolen out of my boat..
Insurance covered it, but if not for fishing buddies I would have been out about a month of fishing while the claim was processed. Not to mention the $200 deductible that came out of my pocket.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have my trailer and spread covered on my auto insurance policy. You have to check around though because a lot of auto insurance companies won't do that kind of coverage.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

The funny thing about this fishy story is the pic of the trailer with no wheels looks just like the trailer that was sitting on I-29 when we drove down to mound city, MO.... How did you end up taking a pic of it without wheels after it was stolen? Sounds way too fishy. The background of the pic look alot like SD too.

I`m not gonna sit hear and accuse, but this sound way different than the story you have been telling others.

Like caller said, you better have your facts straight. I hate to see it back fire on you.

my $.02


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

No idea on whether or not this thing was sitting along the interstate, however, if you look close enough, the wheels are there, just under the trailer rather than on the outside like most and I havent seen anywhere where he said he took the pics after it was stolen.

To the blind eye (me) it looks legit. Guy takes pics of trailer while hunting, trailer gets stolen, guy posts pictures and story of said trailer to try and catch the theives. :huh:

Some of you must have more info. Would like to see how this story pans out.


----------



## bandedgandr (Jan 13, 2005)

It doesn`t matter, the story he was telling everyone down in MO was the one caller said. Funny thing is we never heard anything about any gear being stolen this year in Mo. We at peak run 7 fields, with 4 every day for 40 days. Believe me when a spread, trailer, atv is stolen or vandeled word travels faster than light!! I just hope he`s being upfront with all and not trying to play on the simpathy of legit hunters!


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

bandedgandr said:


> It doesn`t matter, the story he was telling everyone down in MO was the one caller said. Funny thing is we never heard anything about any gear being stolen this year in Mo. We at peak run 7 fields, with 4 every day for 40 days. Believe me when a spread, trailer, atv is stolen or vandeled word travels faster than light!! I just hope he`s being upfront with all and not trying to play on the simpathy of legit hunters!


I would like to thank all who have called. I have yet to find the trailer and have had no further leads. I don't know if my first description of what happened was not detailed enough or people thought they heard different stories (as I did too) since I obviously don't know where exactly the trailer ended up. I have been straight up upfront and I don't like to be ripped on as I know others would not like to be. Again, thank you to all who have provided me with possible information on where my trailer may have been spotted and please just let me know if there are anymore leads.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

As for the trailer, most times it is coivered under the homowners/renters property portion if stolen, including contents. But it usually limited to 10% of the property amount listed. EG if you have a $25K for property, then you have $2500 in coverage-less your deductable. This includes guns when off your property.

But each ins co is different. So ask your Ins agent what the coverage it for you.

And often you can get aditional ins if the items are "listed" on the policy. Example, $2K for guns, 2k for trailer, 4k for decoys, etc... It needs to be within 90% of of value of what you actually have in value. Watch it on ATvs and Boats--often you need a seperate ins called "inland marine" ins.

Also make damned sure you get "replacement" coverage. Otherwise the adjuster assesses your stolen stuff at "used" value VS the cost of new. Often the small extra premium is well worth it considering the difference on value of coverage.

Again, like I said, sit down with your Ins Agent and they can go over the options and what things cost. As a matter of course, every 3 years you should "reassess" you circumstances, meaning coverage, type of policies, shop around for price, best service, etc...

ANMd no I am not an Ins agent. So not pushing Ins because of that, I just trying to share what I have learned so they did not have to go through lesson of hard knocks like I did years ago when stuff got stolen.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Duckhuntrgeese said:


> I would like to thank all who have called. I have yet to find the trailer and have had no further leads. I don't know if my first description of what happened was not detailed enough or people thought they heard different stories (as I did too) since I obviously don't know where exactly the trailer ended up. I have been straight up upfront and I don't like to be ripped on as I know others would not like to be. Again, thank you to all who have provided me with possible information on where my trailer may have been spotted and please just let me know if there are anymore leads.


Your getting ripped because your lied to either someone you know or all of us on the internet......the story you personally told to others was YOU personally left the trailer in the median on I-29 and then later took it to SD to your grandma's farm......you really need to stick to one story.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

I contact the number above and the lady told me I have contacted the wrong agency since they would never be the one to contact since any reports filed wouuld be done so through the local sherrif or police department even if they had responded first. She said they would not have taken the report since that is not something they do at the state patrol.....all theft matters would have been handled at the local level first.

Can we please get the right number so we can help you?


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Bueller?....... Bueller?.......Bueller?
http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds/?id ... ueller.mp3

Maybe post up the police report number with the number so they can look it up so I can give them all the info I know about the case. Is there a report filed in MO also since that is where the theft occured?[/url]


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> Bueller?....... Bueller?.......Bueller?
> http://www.moviewavs.com/php/sounds/?id ... ueller.mp3
> 
> Maybe post up the police report number with the number so they can look it up so I can give them all the info I know about the case. Is there a report filed in MO also since that is where the theft occured?[/url]


The story you heard is not accurate. As in a court of law no hearsay is submissable. Please, contact me directly to get more info if needed or to give me an update. I have the paperwork with filed with the state of MN registering the trailer to me and the report was filed by me in IA (since the IA police saw the trailer last and that's where the police in MN told me I should file a report). If any information is know please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

> The story you heard is not accurate. As in a court of law no hearsay is submissable. Please, contact me directly to get more info if needed or to give me an update. I have the paperwork with filed with the state of MN registering the trailer to me and the report was filed by me in IA (since the IA police saw the trailer last and that's where the police in MN told me I should file a report). If any information is know please let me know. Thank you.


Well maybe you should contact that person who you called personally and told a different story. And it is not "hearsay" when you are the person that tells it to the other person over the phone.....then it is a matter of fact unless you mislead that person in the first place.

Just seems odd to me you tell one person that you work with in the guiding business last week that you broke down and left the trailer in the median of I-29 and it got impounded and then you tell a different story to us, pretty sure the other person has nothing to gain to lie to me.....I am just trying to figure out which story is right so we can all help you get your decoy trailer back.

Don't worry Adam, I won't stop till we find out exactly what happened for you......I am on the case.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Just PM me the case file # and I will be glad to call again and help out......I might have been the last person to see the trailer in the ditch....ya never know.....there was a ford pick-up pulled over on the shoulder with MN plates if that helps.....probably a 2005 or 06' since they had the same wheels as my truck which is a 2006 f-150.


----------



## goosekiller06 (Jan 19, 2008)

Duckhuntrgeese, you must not want it back very bad. I told called you and told you that I seen it off of the interstate and left you a voicemail to call for more info. You NEVER called.


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

goosekiller06 said:


> Duckhuntrgeese, you must not want it back very bad. I told called you and told you that I seen it off of the interstate and left you a voicemail to call for more info. You NEVER called.


If you don't mind please call me again when you get a chance since I have been swamped hunting each day, setting fields each night, and I accidentally deleted your phone number. I am actually in the field right now responding to this via wireless on my phone. Thank you again.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Still waiting on the case number so I can call and help......well if thats what you really want.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

man, If someone had the info to catch the guy I would make time to call him! Quit replying on here and call the dude! :-?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

seen if faceing south in the interstate median on march 16 (i think) while traveling to sodak.. thought mabe the tongue had broke or something.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, no kidding. If I had a chance to get that sucker back I'd forget the geese for a day and go for it. They don't grow on trees, do they?
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Duckhuntrgeese (Feb 28, 2006)

Dan you make the best point and that is why I posted my contact info since I have only received two phone numbers (I have spoken to one and the other I lost the phone number to so I am waiting for a pm reply or an additional phone call). Again, thanks to all who have helped and if anyone has reliable information please call me. That is it. Thank you. p.s. there are still a decent amount of juvies moving through southern SD for everyone still at it.


----------

